# Peeing at all times and acts scared



## Tasha02 (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a 2 year old female Vizsla. She is a sweet girl and doesn’t have a mean bone in her body. We got her when she was 8 weeks old and our two kids were so happy to have a addition to our family after our two old dogs passed away. The issues are excessive peeing and acting scared. 

She pees when she is excited, scared, happy, anxious and probably any other emotion. For example, when she meets someone new she pees at their feet, which from what I understand is on the “normal” side. When people come to our house I tell them not to touch her until she calms down. They could be there for 30 mins or all day and she will still pee when touched. My husband will come home from work and say hi to her, but waits a good amount of time before petting her to avoid her peeing all over the floor. 9 times out of 10 she still pees after he waits. 

Another issue is that she has an emotional switch that flips at odd times. For example, I will be working with her on basic commands using treats (no more than 5 - 10 mins). She can go through all the commands without any issue and then all of the sudden it is like a switch flips and she acts as though I am scolding her. She refuses to obey the command, tucks her tail, goes to lay down and on occasion will pee. It is like she shuts down and I am at a loss of what is happening. 

We try to love on her and give a tons a pets and kisses, but it makes it hard because she is so unpredictable (if she is going to pee). Sometimes she will be just fine and then we will say her name or address her and she acts as though she has been punished. 

We are confused at what to do or how to proceed with her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Normally submissive peeing, gets better with age.
With hers not improving over 2 years, it might not.
Other than having her emptying her bladder outside first, I'm not sure. You might ask your vet, if taking proin could help. 

Some dogs that are very, very soft. You have to use your dripping sweet happy voice while training. Praise them over the top with it, and take breaks doing whatever makes them happy.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Has she always done this?

Your second question about training is easier to address. Every dog has their limits...yours seems to be pretty low generally, so respect them and figure out how much time she can focus for training and don't exceed them.

The first one is far trickier, and probably requires the help of a good trainer. I'd first talk with the vet to rule out any biological cause for the weak bladder, a quick sonogram should be able to tell this. If that's not it, then I'd ask the breeder about her early litter experiences, it could be that she was the brunt of a lot of puppy dominance and it traumatized her. I'd also ask about the gen'l temperament of her parents, this could be a genetic thing. Dogs do have emotions (Vizslas especially so!), and they can also have emotional disturbances that benefit from meds. Yours sounds hypersensitive and overly anxious. But, before I went that route, I'd talk with the vet, then the breeder, then work with a trainer. One or some combo of those should work.


----------



## Tasha02 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you for you response. Yes I suspect there may be something more since she has not grown out of peeing. We try not to react when it happens, but I think with her being so sensitive she can tell that it upsets us. 

I will make an appointment with the vet on Monday.


----------



## Tasha02 (Jul 20, 2019)

As a puppy she would pee when she got excited, but thinking back I think it has gotten progressively worse since we had her spayed. 

I really do feel bad for her because she a such a sweet dog, but it makes it hard to love on her when she always pees. 

Also, I am wondering if her sensitivity issue has heighten because she is aware that she involuntary pees over any type of emotion she has. Maybe it is a defense mechanism???


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How old was she when she was spayed? Gonads produce hormones necessary for development, not just fertility. The result of spay before 6 months is the elimination of estrogen and progesterone which are required for (among other things) bladder sphincter muscle development. If she's submissive, that could exacerbate the emotional urination. It's important to recall that even though this is both inconvenient and unwanted, it is not intentional, and you should not discipline her. So, her behavior wouldn't be a defense mechanism, but rather the combo of her sensitive disposition and her biological inability to control the flow of urine, neither of which are under her voluntary control.


----------



## Tasha02 (Jul 20, 2019)

I believe she was right around 6 months old when she was spayed. We do not punish her when she pees, but we do stop touching, scratching, petting her when it does happen. 

I will schedule an appoint with her vet on Monday to have her checked out. Is there a medication she can take to help? Is this something that requires surgery? Do you recommend having her wear a doggie diaper? 

We really want her to feel loved and want to give her all the love..... but without the after effect of pee.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I think you should take the rec of the vet after s/he examines her. Based on what you're saying, it could be a combo of her submissive nature and/or general anxiety, exacerbated perhaps by an early spay. Personally, if she only urinated when touched, I'd just avoid touching her inside the house or any where else that urination would be a problem..rather than a diaper. V's are irresistible, but you can make that affectionate connection with your words and actions, too.

If her anxiety or submissive nature interfered or was expressed in other ways, then I'd first go with a behavioral intervention, some good training with a pro, and then consider meds, there are few hat are generally quite effective.


----------

